# More pictures.. because I'm a photo junky!



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

The animals have been so photogenic.. I can't stop myself from posting photos everywhere! Facebook, Blogger and you guys will soon be sick of my pictures :hammer:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Happy happy happy


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Your goats have lovely smiles!


----------



## crazygoats (Aug 10, 2013)

I've got to say these are the happiest goats I've ever seen  adore how they all have a smile!!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

lovely pictures! your goats look so happy! I love the one with the little bird


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Love them! That little bird is adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

I know the feeling, Tayet!!! LOL Keep posting them, they are awesome!!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice pictures! what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

audrey said:


> Nice pictures! what kind of camera do you have?


A Canon EOS Rebel XSi. It's the perfect camera! I bought it last winter, and I will never go back to a point and shoot


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Your mostly white goat has a lot of presence. A bit of a camera ham, or were these simply the best pics of the bunch? Nice winter shots of the birds, too.


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

I love how fuzzy they are. So cute!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> Your mostly white goat has a lot of presence. A bit of a camera ham, or were these simply the best pics of the bunch? Nice winter shots of the birds, too.


Oh, Lucy is SUCH a camera hog! Always striking poses and making funny faces for me to snap a shot of.


----------

